# Judge - bad news



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

Either way, he's washed out for good of training. 

He has to undergo surgery but before we do that, he has to have his hips checked. If they are bad on top of everything I have no choice but to put him down. 

He has to be crated at all times, he can only be walked on the leash. Due to his super high treshhold he can't have pain meds because he's his own worst enemy already which didn't help his condition. 

There is no promise of success. To fix the whole leg, he'd have to have two surgeries.

It's either releasing him from the pain and to put him down, or to gamble and pay the money without having a promise of success, or possible amputation (don't know if I should go that route...). 

I am bummed. He's an awesome dog. He's got so much energy and drive that keeping him in the crate just for the sake of keeping alive would be abuse. I couldn't do that to him. 

So right now there is a lot of thinking to do and while I don't wan to put him down, it might be the only humane thing to do, depending on his hips.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I am so so so sorry.


----------



## Michele Fleury (Jun 4, 2009)

That really sucks...

Somtimes we have to make the hard decisions. Quality of life vs. quantity. A life lived mostly crated is no life at all for a dog. And a life of pain unless restrained is also no life for a dog. Get all the facts from the doctors, then make the decision that you can live with.


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm so sorry. You are stuck with some tough choices. Trust that you will do the best for your boy. Sorry you got dealt this hand...


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

What happened?

Don't rule out amputation. I used to see a couple of tripod dogs in the park. One was a husky that was hit by a car and lost her leg. You couldn't tell there was anything amiss with her until she stopped running and you saw her at the right angle. 

Whatever the outcome and whatever decision you are forced to make, it won't be easy. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

He's got angular limb deformity which causes ED and Arthritis. He needs a procedure that not even Cornell does. 

It'll all depend on his hips. If he has bad hips I will release him and put him down. That would be the only humane thing to do. If he's got good hips I won't rule it out.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Do you have your new breeder picked out yet ??


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

Yes. My parents. I know I said that I'd rather get a one year old but my parents will have a litter and I'd be stupid not to take a pup out of their breeding 

It'll take a while though. The first litter is promised to a breeder that titled one of their dogs, so it'll have a different kennel name plus she chose the stud. The second litter will be my mothers.


----------



## Charlotte Grove (Apr 21, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear this. Fingers crossed his hips checks out.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Sandra King said:


> Yes. My parents. I know I said that I'd rather get a one year old but my parents will have a litter and I'd be stupid not to take a pup out of their breeding
> 
> It'll take a while though. The first litter is promised to a breeder that titled one of their dogs, so it'll have a different kennel name plus she chose the stud. The second litter will be my mothers.


So, why the bad news thing..you knew the outcome either way.


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> So, why the bad news thing..you knew the outcome either way.


It's still bad news. It's not like I am going to get that puppy tomorrow and that I don't love my dog. All I know is that my next dog will be from my parents, however I feel horrible about Judges situation. I don't want to have to put him down or his leg to be amputated. I'd rather have that wild, driven puppy with four healthy legs.


ps: plus I just found out today when I called her to talk about Judge.


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

My 11 yr old female had ALD and is fine all these yrs later. You get the procedure done and keep the dog quiet for 6 wks and it's done. All this other stuff is BS.


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

Al Curbow said:


> My 11 yr old female had ALD and is fine all these yrs later. You get the procedure done and keep the dog quiet for 6 wks and it's done. All this other stuff is BS.


Well, I can only say what they said today. No surgery without having his hips checked first and he needs two surgeries, not just one and that there is no guarantee of success. He's got ED and Arthritis because of it.

The amputation was suggested by some people as an option and that would literally be the last resort. 

I've seen three different vets, spent over 700 Dollars already, can't get anymore opinions just to find out that I have yet to go to another vet. If that keeps on going I am going broke before I can have him undergo treatment...


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

Sandra, it's a growth plate injury. Whats the 2nd surgery? I just hung up with my friend who's a vet and she didn't know what the 2nd one would be either??? They cut out a section of the bone that stopped growing, inject fat from the dog to retard the non-growing bone from growing together, the other bone grows to it's proper dimension and the injured bone then grows to it's dimension. ED and arthritis can happen from waiting to long to fix it.


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

Al Curbow said:


> Sandra, it's a growth plate injury. Whats the 2nd surgery? I just hung up with my friend who's a vet and she didn't know what the 2nd one would be either??? They cut out a section of the bone that stopped growing, inject fat from the dog to retard the non-growing bone from growing together, the other bone grows to it's proper dimension and the injured bone then grows to it's dimension. ED and arthritis can happen from waiting to long to fix it.


That is not the procedure I was told. The cutting out a part of the bone is correct but they would put a metal stick in it and not inject any fat. The second cut would be to correct the leg because the first procedure is only to put the bone into place. I've seen the X-ray of how they do it and there was no talk about any fat, only a metal stick to put the bone into place and keep it all together. 

But the deformity would stay, his leg would always be twisted if he doesn't get the second surgery. 

And as for the waiting, yeah, it won't get any better and something needs to happen fast. He can barely walk and whenever he sits, he sits on three legs, can't put any pressure on it at all. Even my own vet was a little confused with the report and has to talk to the specialist on monday...


----------



## Tanya Beka (Aug 12, 2008)

Dogs recover amazingly from amputation. I know a husky that had 2 surgeries to fit and ACL tear, and in the end needed amputation. Dog is almost back to normal several months later and running etc. There is a video on the internet of a dog with only 2 BACK legs that gets around just fine. If the dog can live a happy normal life with 3 legs, and not be in any more pain, why not amputate? He could still work, you'd be amazed, it won't affect his brain in any way.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Just take it one day at a time. 
Until you know the hips there is not too much point in speculating.

I think a three legged dog can live a wonderful life as an active pet.


----------

